# Full Cable Sizer App for Android Phones/Tablets



## shillam (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm a full time Electrical Engineer with a part time hobby developing apps for Android phones. What started as a small project to learn has turned into a full blown cable sizing app for domestic, industrial and commercial circuits. If anyone would like to try it, you can download it at https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.electricalengineer.cablesizer or by searching for "cable sizer" or the google play store.

I've tried to make it as comprehensive as possible, it handles singles, armoured and flat twin cables, PVC and LSF. It calculates volt drop, earth loop, checks Zs against device maximum value and performs the adiabatic check.

If anyone has any suggestions for improvements, or feedback of any kind, both positive and negative, please feel free to post.

I also have another app which gives cable gland and cleat sizes, as well as bend radius and cable diameters which can be used as a reference on site. That can be found at https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.electricalengineer.simonf

Regards

Simon
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.electricalengineer.cablesizer


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

shillam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a full time Electrical Engineer with a part time hobby developing apps for Android phones. What started as a small project to learn has turned into a full blown cable sizing app for domestic, industrial and commercial circuits. If anyone would like to try it, you can download it at https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.electricalengineer.cablesizer or by searching for "cable sizer" or the google play store.
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard. :thumbup:


----------

